# the start of my breeding colney



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

home to the 1.3 rats








cute eh








whatsup there








get that camera out ma face


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Very cute. Keep us up-to-date with what goes on in there!


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

hopefully lots and lots of babies : victory:


----------

